# SSK (short shifter kit) install in DFW



## kthyagar (Mar 10, 2004)

After reading some of the posts on this and other forums, I've been thinking about getting an SSK (short shifter kit) for my M3 which is on order.

However, I'm a newbie to all this so I have some questions:

1) What does it cost to *install* these kits?

2) And for those of you in the DFW (Dallas/Fort Worth) area, would you recommend any good installers?

3) Is there a risk that installing this kit would void the BMW factory warranty?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Micah D Cranman (Jan 15, 2004)

1) You shouldn't be charged more than 1-2 hours for install. These are an easy install.

2) Not sure, we're in the Atlanta area.

3) Your dealer might give you crap for it, but these are not warranty-voiding material. If your dealer gives you trouble, go to a different, more modification friendly dealer and you shouldn't have any problems. Really, these in no can impact the operation of any critical components of the vehicle. It's just changing your shifting mechanism! 

So you know, we carry short shift kits from Rogue Engineering. Best on the market, in our opinion, especially for the money. If you want more info, here's a link:

http://www.m3motorwerks.com/products/description.php?II=40


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

Micah D Cranman said:


> 1) You shouldn't be charged more than 1-2 hours for install. These are an easy install.
> 
> 2) Not sure, we're in the Atlanta area.
> 
> ...


I had an SSK installed Wednesday this week and I'm going to yank it.

Now I have to decide whether I'm going to have the stock shifter reinstalled or try the Rogue Engineering Octane.

According to the RE website, the complaints I have with mine have been addressed and solved with the Octane

There are a ton of reviews here at the Fest on various SSK's. For some reason I totally dislike mine while many others like it. :dunno:


----------

